#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμφισβήτηση ορίων αγροτεμαχίου

## teosav

Αγαπητοί συνάδερφοι καλησπέρα
Η ειδικότητα μου είναι Μηχανολόγος γι αυτό θα ήθελα ν απευθυνθώ στους πιο ειδικούς συνάδερφους

Ποιες νομίζεται οτι είναι οι δέουσες ενέργειες στο εξής ' αγροτεμάχιο που προέρχεται απο κλήρο (οριστική διανομή 1931 φύλλο 2) μετρημένο με τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2010 με παρόντες τους κατόχους των όμμορων τεμαχίων που ενω την ωρα της μέτρησης δεν εγείρουν αξιώσεις ,λίγες μέρες μετά 2 απ αυτους αμφισβητούν την μέτρηση.Σε αλλεπάληλες οχλήσεις να ορίσουν Μηχανικό της επιλογής  τους για νέα μέτρηση  δεν ανταποκρίθηκαν έκτοτε.
Πριν κάποιες μέρες ένας απ αυτούς προχώρησε σε παραβίαση των ορίων (όργωμα) σε όλη την κοίνη πλεύρα κατά 2,5 περίπου μέτρα μέσα απ τα σημάδια.
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

1) Περίφραξη του αγροτεμαχίου
2) Δικηγόρος θα σε συμβουλέψει κατάλληλα για τις νομικές ενέργειες κατά των καταπατούντων.

----------


## teosav

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη

----------


## dhmlaz

ΟΙ  ΔΙΑΝΟΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΚΥΡΩΘΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΤΑΚΛΗΤΑ ΚΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ , ΤΑ  ΟΠΟΙΑ  ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΟΛΟΜΕΛΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΑΤΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΚΤΗΣΙΑΣ.
 ΤΟ  ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΓΡΑΦΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΘΕΩΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΛΗΣΕΩΝ ΥΠΑΙΘΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΔΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΟ ΝΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ. 
ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ Ο  ΙΔΙΟΣ ΤΑΥΤΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΤΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΙΓΩΝΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΑ η ΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΓΣΑ 87.
ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Κι αρκετα εξοδα ( ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΖΗΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΒΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ - ΑΠΟΚΛΙΣΗ ΟΧΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ 1,2-1,6 0/00)

 Οι διανομες του υπουργειου γεωργιας που εχουν επικυρωθει ειναι εν δυναμει οριστικα και αμετακλητα κτηματολογικα αποσπασματα , τα οποια συμφωνα και με τελευταια αποφαση ολομελειας του αρειου παγου δεν επιδεχονται καταπατησης και χρησικτησιας.

Το δευτερο καλο ειναι να απευθυνθεις σε ενα τοπογραφο που μπορει να παρει θεωρημενα αντιγραφα μετρησεων και επιλησεων υπαιθρου απο την τοπογραφικη που εχει εδρα στον αντιστοιχο νομο και διαχειριζεται τα αρχεια. 

Στην συνεχεια ο ιδιος ταυτοποιει τα τοτε τριγωνομετρικα ή ορια που ειχαν τοποθετηθει και τα εξαρτα απο το ΕΓΣΑ 87.

 Αυτο αποτελει πολυ δουλεια κι αρκετα εξοδα ( απο εμπειρια που ασχολουμε με τετοια ζητηματα στην Ευβοια μπορειτε να φτασεται στο αποτελεσμα με σημαντικα μεγαλη ακριβεια - αποκλιση οχι μεγαλυτερη 1,2-1,6 0/00)

Καλημέρα.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## rgelena

Πώς θα μπορέσω να εντοπίσω την απόφαση της ολομέλειας του αρείου πάγου ότι οι διανομές δεν επιδέχονται καταπάτηση και χρησικτησία;

----------


## Xάρης

1) Αναζήτηση στο google! Δοκίμασε να περιορίσεις τα αποτελέσματα με το φίλτρο:

```
site:http://www.areiospagos.gr/
```

στον ιστότοπο του Αρείου Πάγου.

2) Ψάξε ειδικά στον ιστότοπο του Αρείου Πάγου.

3) Ψάξε σε νομικές διαδικτυακές βάσεις όπως π.χ. η "Νόμος". Προφανώς δεν έχεις πρόσβαση αλλά κάποιος φίλος συνάδελφος πιθανόν να έχει.

4) Το καλύτερο στο άφησα για το τέλος.  :Χαρούμενος: 
Έναν φίλο δικηγόρο δεν έχεις;
Οι δικηγόροι έχουν πρόσβαση σε ειδικές νομικές βάσεις και βρίσκουν εύκολα αυτό που ψάχνεις.

----------

